# Pelosi passes gavel to Boehner



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y6sNlO1eVFU"]YouTube - Pelosi Passes Gavel to Boehner[/nomedia]


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

I'll bet it really went down like this:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7GJcKuVGm8"]YouTube - Wicked Witch Melting[/nomedia]


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

If that gavel short hadn't been posted yet, I had it all set to go. FUNNY STUFF. The things fantasies are made of!

How long before the Democrats are demanding Boehner's resignation over GavelGate?

"HE DIDN'T MAKE THAT VIDEO, BUT HE DIDN'T CONDEMN IT EITHER! HE'S GOT TO GO!"


----------



## EnforceOfficer (Jun 1, 2010)

I don't know much about Boehner...Being that he is from Ohio, I'm guessing he is more union-friendly than most Republicans ?


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

I hope he uses this before he touches it...no telling where its been


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2011)

One too many Boners in this thread.......


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

I like Boehner and his blue-collar roots, going to night school, etc., but I'm getting sick of his weeping. Okay to a point, but the blubbering needs to be reserved for more man-worthy ventures.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Agreed Obie, that shit cost him my nod for the big seat. Between him and Beck Wtf.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Either he needs hormone replacement therapy or he figures he'll get the female nod from the crazy ones looking for men to be more sensitive


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

LGriffin said:


> I'll bet it really went down like this:
> YouTube - Wicked Witch Melting


Is that what happens when you mix acid and Botox???


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Whoever made that is a genious. Can't believe he didn't have to rip that out of her cold dead hands.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

And I bet you all thought that Pelosi could never give you a Boehner.:redcarded:


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

and...........there goes breakfast. Thanks ya rat bastid!


----------

